# Audi diesels



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anybody got or had a VAG diesel engined car?

We're looking at buying a second car - A4 Avant and are interested in the diesel (110hp) version of the engine. Â However, to fall within our price range, we are looking at the higher mileage cars. Â What I would like to know, is how well these engines wear their mileage...

Anyone?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kell - VW driver are running a 110 Passat at the moment. Dont worry about buying a high mileage VAG diesel - they last extremely well with no inherent problems and should go double the mileage of the TT engine with no real issues.

rgds


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

cheers.

What we really want, however, is a Golf GTTDi PD 150. (Not an anniversary though as we want 5-doors.) But they're too much money.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

How about one of the 130's - great blend of performance and economy (i can't believe i'm writing this *lol*) and lower price than the 150 ?

rgds


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd love to go for one of those too - but even they are too expensive - we're looking at 7-8k and below.

Do you know wanything about the Mk III diesel Golf?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kell

try http://www.audidiesels.co.uk/ 
and
http://www.audidiesels.com

Both sell higher mileage Audi diesels (no suprise there)

I had a 1998 Passat TDi 110 Sport before my TT, great car, sold it with 110,000 on it, still going strong using no oil etc.

I tried a 130 GTPD Golf a while ago, great car.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kell - the mk3 was the 90bhp TDi - pretty good car but not as refined as the later PD engines.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I'd love to go for one of those too - but even they are too expensive - we're looking at 7-8k and below.
> 
> Do you know wanything about the Mk III diesel Golf?


Kell

In our local paper last week was a 1999 MK4 GTTD 110bhp for about 8k

A search on vw's used car website might turn up similar in your area.

Passats are pretty similar and usually cheaper.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I run a 130 golf for our letting negotiator and I borrowed it this weekend to take some stuff to the tip. Had great fun, even got the ESP light on in third!!
Totally irresponsible and now I know why I signed off for a new set of tyres after 11,000 miles!
It's for sale now if anyone wants it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

how much though?

(IanW)


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Another idea; think about a Seat?

I own a 2001 Ibiza Sport 130HP TDI; (same setup as Cupra R except for diesel) has as much torque as my TT before remap (300 Nm). VERY quick and excellent quality to top it off. Bargain compared to the Golf yet mine has 5 doors, lowered and resprung and every option known.

Weighs 1100 kgs! Very nice motor and apparently will last 500000 miles.... (well perhaps the bloke who told me this is an optimist)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If it was up to me I'd get a very sensible car like a V6 mondeo - cheap to buy and has all the comforts. But it's not up to me, it's up to the boss. :-[

I've mentioned Seats as a viable option but she won't even go look at them. :-/

She has a go at me for buying designer clothes over and above stuff from Top Man. And yet she's more of a car snob than I am. ;D

Still, a woman that's a pushover is no fun at all.

The list is pretty much down to a Passat Estate, A4 or a Golf. With it probably ending up as the Golf.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I ran a Mk3 Golf TDI (90bhp) from 30k to 100k miles with no problems.

Would recommend, but agree with coupe-sport, not as refined as the newer models. Sounds a bit like a bus!


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Kell,

Like your statement about"... a pushover". Got one of these myself.

I wanted a Porker C4 Cab but she vetoed and we got a TTR; reason "it is so much cuter".

Lovely woman though; just cannot listen to mechanical reasoning.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

kell,
Dealer has offered us Â£13,600 to buy it back which we will probably accept as that is pretty much what we owe on the finance.
They will retail it at Â£14,995 apparently.
Ian


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Had a P reg A4 Avante 1.9TDi (90BHP) as a company car until 2000.

Did about 70K miles in 3 years. Had to have the turbo replaced and a new cat fitted... appart from thet it was a great car!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's definitely something to take on board, thanks for the comments.


----------

